# Advice on riding an old horse?



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd trust your vet. You can also get a second opinion if you'd like. Horses do sweat a lot if they're out of shape. Also, does she look like she's toning up/filling out? Because if she's just getting skinnier, then maybe something is wrong, but if not, then seems fine.

It sounds like she's doing fine. She's not showing any signs of pain or anything, right? And I'm not surprised since she's a Morgan.

Sorry, don't have any creative ideas on what you can do with her though.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

She got skinny at first, but that was mainly due to the fact that her teeth are so bad she has a hard time eating hay. We have her on grain twice a day and theres grazing now that its getting warmer, so her weights back to normal now. She's mainly been adding muscle tone and losing her flab lol. 

She doesn't show any signs of pain, she had some stiffness on cold days, but thats just age. Now that its warmer she hasn't seemed stiff at all.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an old Arab that is semi retired, so I know what you mean about how 'young' they seem. My old guy just LOVES to go go go. He would never stop if he were left to his own devices. My advice to you would be to remember to do slow warm ups, long cool downs, and leg care/supplements. They may seem like they can go forever but that work will eventually get to them. 
I love when people work those older firecrackers  Good luck with her!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

As long as your vet lets you know that she is in good health, I would just make sure you condition her correctly before riding her all the time.

Start off riding for short periods of time. Maybe 30 mins, possibly twice a day. Just gradually build up. Make sure you give her plenty of time to warm up before you start galloping her around, especially up steep hills like you say. The best way to put off arthritis is to keep her active but you also need to acknowledge her age and give her time to warm up. 

If her teeth are okay but she has dropped weight since you started riding her, I would increase her hay. Make sure it is good quality hay, as well. How long have you been riding her like this? If she's sweating a lot but you've just recently picked up the riding, she's probably out of shape. As you work through conditioning her correctly and she is still sweating a lot, talk to your vet.

I always think its a good idea to mix things up; it will keep things interesting for her. I don't see any problem switching disciplines on her. If you're currently riding her western, she might enjoy the switch to a lighter english saddle. Make sure you saddle fits her correctly, especially if she's getting sway backed!


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

GeminiJumper said:


> As long as your vet lets you know that she is in good health, I would just make sure you condition her correctly before riding her all the time.
> 
> Start off riding for short periods of time. Maybe 30 mins, possibly twice a day. Just gradually build up. Make sure you give her plenty of time to warm up before you start galloping her around, especially up steep hills like you say. The best way to put off arthritis is to keep her active but you also need to acknowledge her age and give her time to warm up.
> 
> ...


 
She was properly conditioned lol, I didnt just jump on her and start galloping around. She was super herd bound when we got her and it took two weeks alone to get to the point where it was safe to even ride her without completely stressing her out. Since we had to get to know each other we took riding very slow. Its only recently that we started going out on trails around the ranch. 

All the horses are on unlimited hay and grazing every day for a couple hours. Like I said, she also gets grain twice a day. The vet said that hay wont do much for her, since her teeth are so bad its most likely hard for her to eat.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Spirit11 said:


> All the horses are on unlimited hay and grazing every day for a couple hours. Like I said, she also gets grain twice a day. The vet said that hay wont do much for her, since her teeth are so bad its most likely hard for her to eat.


Have her teeth been floated or does she just have poor teeth? If hay is hard for her to eat, then grain won't be any better--that doesn't make sense that hay is hard for her to eat.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

GeminiJumper said:


> Have her teeth been floated or does she just have poor teeth? If hay is hard for her to eat, then grain won't be any better--that doesn't make sense that hay is hard for her to eat.



It does make sense, old horses are often missing teeth and the remaining ones are usually very worn.

Hay takes a lot of 'chewing' power therefor a horse requires pretty decent teeth to grind and digest it.

'Grain' (I'm assuming some sort of senior mix) can be soaked and softened making it easily digestible for the older gummy horse.


----------



## slowlopin (May 23, 2011)

you deffinately can't forget her age! I mean she is deffinately an older horse but it really depends on the horse. deffinately trust the vet first and then trust yourself. its your horse and you know them best! the biggest thing is just to make sure she is sweating real good. of course a horse at that age shouldn't be trailered across country or anything crazy but i would just use best judgement!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

AztecBaby said:


> It does make sense, old horses are often missing teeth and the remaining ones are usually very worn.
> 
> Hay takes a lot of 'chewing' power therefor a horse requires pretty decent teeth to grind and digest it.
> 
> 'Grain' (I'm assuming some sort of senior mix) can be soaked and softened making it easily digestible for the older gummy horse.


Yes, but a horse can't just eat grain, can he? What could she do to supplement hay?


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

GeminiJumper- She has many missing teeth and her teeth are very worn down. The vet estimated her age around 30. Have you ever seen a horses teeth at that age? Even one whos had proper dental care all its life will have worn teeth. The vet came out to do a float, but with teeth that worn and missing there would be no point in grinding them further. Did you read my first post? I explained everything in there. This topic isn't about my horses weight. As I explained in my first post she was chunky/overweight when we first got her. The vet has deemed her weight to be prefect right now, and he's the one who told us a diet plan for her. Grazing is her supplement for hay. She still eats the hay, but since it takes so long to grind it down enough to swollow, she doesn't get that much. 

AztecBaby- Thanks, I couldn't explain it better myself


----------

